# Introducing a New Kitten to our Resident Cat



## EK87 (Sep 21, 2015)

Hello All,

I am new to the forums. Sorry for the long post in advance. My girlfriend and I have a 5 month Exotic Shorthair (Male, Neutered, In-Door Only, the Resident Cat). We've had him for 2.5 months, all good, no issues. He is very playful and kind to us. We thought it would be a good idea to bring in a second kitten to keep our Resident Cat company while we are away for work (we felt he got bored alone and this breed really loves companionship), but also because we wanted one too.

The new kitten is also an Exotic Shorthair, 3 weeks younger than our Resident Cat but female (she is fixed). The Resident Cat was neutered on September 9th 2015. He has been given the all clear by the vets. The new kitten was fixed on 7th September 2015, also given the all clear by the vets.

We brought in the new kitten to our home on 19th September. Below is what we did to introduce them in which I feel we might have rushed:

*19th September 2015*
- As soon as we arrived with the new kitten we put her in the bathroom with her toys, food, water, own cat litter and bed.

- Resident Cat sniffed under the door, no hissing. 
- We did a lot of scent swapping by using the cloth that was in the new kitten's basket. We passed this over to our Resident Cat (no hissing) and then back to the new kitten (no hissing). 
- We then placed some catnip and treats by the door and opened a little gap so they can see each other. The new kitten was fine but the Resident Cat hissed. This was as expected. 
- During the evening feed we placed both their foods by the door with a little gap. The new kitten ate without any issues but the Resident Cat didn't, He was more interested in her. 
- The final thing we did that evening is placed the new kitten in the basket (made sure it was safely locked) and then placed it in the living room. The Resident Cat was very curious, hissing and swatting on some occasions. But then he laid down in front of the basket and rolled on his side, exposing his belly to her. We thought this was good but we called it a night, She slept in her own room, she meowed a lot but finally fell asleep.

*20th September 2015*
- Morning feed through the door with gap, Resident Cat not eating and hissing, new kitten ate fine. 
- More scent swapping and playing with them individually. 
- We then proceeded with some playtime with both of them together with us on guard. There was some hissing and swatting from the Resident Cat. The Resident Cat is not bothered by her when she is still, but when she moves he then has to follow her.
- We put a box in the middle and the Resident Cat played a little, even exposing his belly to her (they were quite close to each other). 
- At the end of the play they both fell asleep on the couch but not together but close enough. 
- We thought we made progress until she woke up and roamed around, he got curious, hissing and swatting then to the point they both had arched backs to each other. This was the end of the play and we separated them.

*21st September 2015*
We think now is the time to take it slow. Keep them separated but have a little gap at the door and do more scent swapping. It's a weird one because at some points its fine and then it can suddenly turn ugly or vice versa. For example, this morning there was gap at the door. The new kitten was eating and Resident Cat was trying to stick his paw through with a little hiss. We didn't realise at that point the door had opened and he came through ignoring her to the bedroom where we were. She wasn't bothered as well. 
Also, today they have both touched faces through the door with no hissing on either side.

What can we do to make the situation better? I am guessing it's a time thing? They are both eating, drinking, playing, pooping well. My girlfriend and I have the next 10 days off work for this occasion. There hasn't been any aggressive fighting or biting.

Many thanks!!
E


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Hello and welcome 
I will tag our resident forum behaviour expert here and I'm sure she will come along soon with further advice @chillminx 
In my opinion it's going pretty well for 3 days in! I'd continue taking it slow with lots more scent swapping and other side of the door feeding as much as possible.
It sounds like short play sessions together well supervised should continue as nothing untoward happened there, increase the time gradually each time and always reward with a nice treat and fuss for each cat. If they will doze off in eachothers company that is great - allow that to happen but as soon as you can tell it may turn, separate again.
Consistency and patience are the key. Both kittens are young so I wouldn't expect intros to last too long. Don't be concerned about hissing, just keep an eye out for growling, spitting, attacking and chasing.
What are kitties names? Would love to see a photo


----------



## EK87 (Sep 21, 2015)

Thank you so much for your reply. l really appreciate it. 

From this morning and onwards it's been really good. No hissing or hard swatting. They've touched nose, played a lot together and sleep near each other without any issues. She even started to use his litter box and can pass each other in the house without any confrontation. There is still the chasing, especially when the new kitten runs which gets his attention. 

This morning we installed Feliway Diffuser in two of the rooms just to make sure it continues this way. 

We are still keeping an eye on things and tonight we might not confine her to one room when she sleeps because she cries a lot when left alone knowing that we are home. Our only concern is the Resident Cat, he sleeps in his bed in our room. We just don't know if the new kitten might want to join him, which he may not like just yet. We are hoping she sleeps on our bed or we might bring in her basket to our room. 

The Resident Cat is called 'Toro' (white/grey tabby) and the new kitten is 'Babushka'. 


Kind regards,
E


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh they are both so adorable! I think given they are both so young it's worth just going for it - within reason of course. Too much separation might make the intros go backwards. Good luck for tonight, I hope you all manage to get a little sleep lol xx


----------



## EK87 (Sep 21, 2015)

Thank you . 

I thought I'd post an update. There were no issues in keeping them in the same room for the night that day. So far I would say it's been good. They eat together, sleep near each other and play together. In fact, last night I saw the new kitten (Babushka)) go into the Resident Cat's (Toro) bed. 

My only concern is sometimes Toro would play a bit too rough, to the point she would hiss, scream because he bites her ear or neck. She would hit back sometimes and other times I would need to get involved. He basically tries to hump her even though he is neutered (she is also fixed), but I believe it's more of an alpha male/dominance thing for the reason he does that. She does have a say in all this, for example just now he tried to do the same thing and she hissed, he then backed off. 

I feel he constantly wants to play with her as this is a new friend for him which he has accepted but she is very selective with the play (probably because she had all that play time where she came from because of her siblings, where else for Toro the last time he saw another kitten was 3 months ago). When she says 'no', he then yowls, probably because of annoyance she didn't play. 

What I would like to know is how to stop thing aggressive play from Toro? When we go back to work we would like them to roam free together (which they do most of the time, we have let them to be alone a couple of times for a few hours with no issues so far). It's just that his type of 'play' is not her thing and when I bring a toy for them both to be involved, she would play, he plays a little but he is just fixated on her, he would just stare at her. 

I sometimes see these 'fights' out to see if it really is a fight. Most of the time he is chasing her, with no aggression but when it does get a little ugly I would like her to fend for herself so she doesn't rely on us so when we are not there she would know what to do. And there have been occasions where she took care of the situation. I am hoping over time he would relax and mellow out. 


Kind regards,
E


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks for the update. It sounds like they are sorting things out between them. You will find over time Toro will become less obsessed with her however the play fighting will probably continue, just step in when needs be as you are already doing.
I think by the time you go back to work they will be ready to be left home alone so to speak! To be honest I think when we humans are not around most cats just sleep all day anyway x


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi @EK87 , it sounds as though you are doing all the right things, and I agree with @moggie14's comments and advice. 

I would just add about the chasing that if it is all one-sided, Toro always chasing Babushka, then that is not so good as it can be a habit hard to break when kittens are older and the chased cat can start to feel harassed and bullied. So I would step in and stop it, unless Babushka is giving as good as she gets with the chasing.

As long as there is no fur being torn out or any blood drawn in the tussles, there is a good foundation to build on for the two of them to become good companions. There is also a base for you to work from to train Toro to play respectfully with Babushka. As moggie14 said, they will be likely to sleep most of the day when you are out anyway.


----------



## EK87 (Sep 21, 2015)

Thank you both, really appreciate the advice. The chasing has been one-sided with Toro being the chaser. We will stop this going forward, I usually clap my hands loudly and he stops. It's hard to sometimes tell if she is enjoying the chase or not. 

I do feel it is going well. Like for example even though she has her own bowl and litter box she would use his (she sometimes cheekily eats from his bowl while he is eating which he doesn't mind). Also, in the beginning Toro will hiss but now he has totally stopped this, he just admires her but sometimes as mentioned he would mount, bite and chase her which to him is all play but she isn't impressed. 

My aim is for him to play gently which he sometimes does. I am just hoping when she has settled down she can start playing with him. She plays a lot by herself, she sometimes gets involved in joint play but she never initiates play with him directly. I am guessing she is just shy and not comfortable yet to do any of that. 

Would you either of you say from what I have described Toro has accepted her but she still needs to adjust and that Toro's behaviour is all play? 


Kind regards,
E


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

EK87 said:


> Would you either of you say from what I have described Toro has accepted her but she still needs to adjust and that Toro's behaviour is all play?


Absolutely. Albeit rather dominant play by Toro but I'm sure that will settle down. Please keep us posted x


----------



## EK87 (Sep 21, 2015)

Thank you, Moggie. I thought I'd give an update, so far they are now: 

- Able to use the litter box with no issues (at one point I saw them both in there). I have set out two litter boxes but they only use the one. 
- Most of the day there is no chasing/fighting. 
- Sleep very close together. 
- Play together. 
- Eat together (separate bowls but able to eat close). 
- Touched nose on many occasions with no issues. 
- Today I even saw Toro licking Babushka's head. He had pinned her down at first, which she then accepted and enjoyed the grooming session. 

I have set out 3 bowls of dry food around the house, 3 bowls of water and I clean the litter box 2-3 times a day. 

What baffles me is the odd chasing and rough play from Toro to the point where she would start making noises which sound like discomfort. I am not sure if that's just her being in pain, she's just whines easily or her being annoyed at being dominated by Toro. I have not seen any blood, bits of fur on the floor or scratches. It's just that seeing her being chased makes me concern for her. I just can't tell how much of it is play and actual fighting because when I pick her up she doesn't seem scared and is happy to go back to the same room where Toro is. She doesn't seem to be really scared by all this chasing and is happily to be around him. 

To put a spanner in the works, yesterday it looked like she started to chase him, which is a first. He seemed to like it, he didn't act aggressive towards that behavior, he seemed very bouncy that this had happened. 

I know it's only been a week and there has been a lot of progress even with the minimal introduction period, given our situation shall I not stop these chases when there is a little rough play? I know we agreed in earlier posts that I should stop these chases (and they do stop when I clap my hands)? It's just that I read somewhere that the Resident Cat is letting the newcomer know who's boss/newcomer had done something wrong in the household which humans can't see/newcomer is being taught manners and that they are working things out. Then I read somewhere that the whole 'working things out' between cats is a myth, which confuses me!! I would of course stop anything that looked very serious. 

I am hoping when Babushka grows up she can fend for herself because she is smaller than him (2 weeks between them). I have seen instances where she hissed at Toro just before he was going to start another chase which stopped him at his tracks. 


Kind regards,
E


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I don't think you have anything to worry about. If Babushka is also initiating a chase and is not bothered about being chased then it all sounds like a good old play session to me.
All the other things are positive, it sounds like they are becoming firm friends. :Happy


----------



## EK87 (Sep 21, 2015)

Thank you for the reply and I appreciate the advice. Things are better today, Babushka was chasing Toro a lot and vice versa and there was no rough play fighting until a moment ago. Babushka hissed and growled from a play which she started (but couldn't end). 

They even started share a bowl (not my choice, just kind of happened). Slept on our bed together and continuous friendly greeting. 

I'm thinking maybe I should trim (not declaw) Toro's claws? When Babushka first came her claws were too sharp and we trimmed it at the vets. Toro's isn't as sharp as Babushka's when she first came but it is sharper than her's as of now (after the trim). It's just that Toro sometimes takes it one step further to assert his dominance. Do you think that will ever stop and clapping at the point of hissing and growling is the best thing to do? 


Kind regards,
E


----------



## EK87 (Sep 21, 2015)

I should also probably say that we were given Toro early. He was 9 weeks old and Exotic Shorthairs are usually ready to leave around 12 weeks. Maybe I am thinking too much into this, but can his aggressive rough play sometimes be interpreted from the fact that he wasn't fully weaned? He had siblings from where we got him and I can see they were playing but maybe not enough time was left for him to understand when he is going too far? 

When we first got him we played using our hands (classic mistake), we've stopped this for a while now. His not aggressive towards humans, he doesn't randomly attack legs or chase people. 

I am just not use to this rough play from Toro on another kitten. Babushka might initiate it sometimes but Toro on some occasions takes it one step too far to the point Babushka starts squeaking hard. However hard it has gotten she always seems to come back to him, she's never been afraid of him after a roughing up. 

I know I sound like a broken record but I would like to know exactly what to do when Babushka starts screaming. Clap my hands? Put Toro in another room? Leave it be since there is no scratches or blood drawn and in time it will be better since it's only been a week. 


Kind regards,
E


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

EK87 said:


> He had siblings from where we got him and I can see they were playing but maybe not enough time was left for him to understand when he is going too far?


Aha, yes this definitely makes a difference. He would have been fully weaned however he would not have learnt proper manners. His litter mates and his Mum would have taught him when enough is enough so he has lacked a bit of experience there.
The fact that Babushka sometimes squeals but goes back for more suggests he isn't hurting her, but is doing enough for her to protest, I think clapping your hands is a perfectly acceptable way to distract him and gives you time to then go and remove her and place her on a cat tree or furniture slightly above and away from Toro for a 'time out' so to speak. Allow both to calm down a little then perhaps give a small treat. Then carry on as normal.
Keeping both kittens claws clipped is an excellent way to prevent scratches and also gets them used to having their paws handled. I always do my boys when they are sleepy, using clippers and just taking the sharp points off for now. I've got these which work well:
http://www.petsathome.com/shop/en/pets/mikki-claw-clipper
You're doing great! xx


----------



## EK87 (Sep 21, 2015)

Thank you again, Moggie. I will be sure to buy those clippers. I know Toro means well but how can I correct this aggressive play? Is it a time thing? Will Toro eventually bow down to Babushka's pleas to stop? Will Babushka need to grow for this to stop? Even though they are 2 weeks apart Babushka is quite small for her age, so she is an easy target. 

Everything is so perfect, it's just this one last thing. There are times before it has started Babushka grunts and Toro stops and other times it has started and he takes it too far. As I said earlier, after a roughing up she doesn't hide for long, comes out quick and is comfortable being around him.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Honestly I think it's fine and given time will calm down. Try and wear Toro out as much as possible.
Continue to step in if required, otherwise please try and relax and enjoy your kittens! They are perfectly normal and doing kitten stuff, although I do understand it can be a little stressful.
:Happy


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Very good advice from @moggie14 on what to do when intervening in the playfights. 

At present Babushka, being the smaller and more vulnerable of the two kittens, does need you to come to her assistance when she squeals for help, to step in and protect her at the times when Toro gets a bit rough in his play.

The squealing is how Babushka would've reacted when she was with her mum and litter mates, and she would have done it partly to tell a sibling to 'lay off', if they were hurting her, and partly as an alarm call to her mother asking to be rescued from a situation she couldn't handle. It doesn't necessarily mean Toro is hurting her badly, more that Babushka's tolerance level has been reached and she wants Toro to stop, because he is beginning to hurt or frighten her. If Toro doesn't stop when Babushka squeals, then she squeals louder to try and make him understand, and also to alert you, as her surrogate mum (or dad) to come and rescue her.

By stepping in, responding to Babushka's cry for help/support, you are letting her know she can rely on you, just as she could her mother. This is an excellent way for you to build trust with Babushka. As she gets older, physically larger, and more confident she will be more able to stand up for herself in playfights with Toro, and there may come a time not too far ahead, when she gives Toro as good as he gives. Or the tables may turn and she may grow up to be more feisty than Toro, and really put him in his place! I have seen it happen 

As moggie14 says, try not to let the play fights worry you, they are just being kittens. By intervening calmly in the play-fights when Babushka squeals and by removing her to a safe place for a few minutes e.g. on to a cat tree, means you're helping offset the difference in age and size of the two kittens. So that's all good.


----------



## EK87 (Sep 21, 2015)

Thank you both. Fantastic advice and I would take this onboard. My mind is now at ease (really is) and I know there is nothing to worry about now. We will also be spending more time playing with them (up the gaming sessions) so they spend that extra energy (especially for Toro). 

I have one final question, when things get out of hand a little and Babushka calls for help, I said earlier I will intervene by clapping my hands and separating them. However, would a water squirt on Toro be more effective? I would only of course use it at the point where she squeals. 

I am really happy they are getting along now. They play, eat and sleep together. Toro even allows me to play with his favourite toy with her, before he would go mental. Lately Toro has also been less rough with her, just gently bites and wrestling. Today he even started licking her!! 


Many thanks,
E


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I wouldn't squirt Toro with water, because that might be interpreted by him as a punishment. Clapping your hands to distract him momentarily, or calling his name in a firm (but not a cross) tone will also suffice, and give you enough time to step in and remove little Babushka from the fray for a few minutes, so she can regather her resources.

But it sounds from your latest update as though things are progressing forward in leaps and bounds, and already Toro is being more gentle with her. Very good news!


----------



## EK87 (Sep 21, 2015)

Thank you . No water then, just the above. Again, thank you so so much!!


----------



## AlexEF (Oct 3, 2015)

Hello, any updates?  I have a very similar situation at the moment and need some positive stories to keep my hopes up! I do hope they are doing well


----------



## EK87 (Sep 21, 2015)

Hello AlexEF, 

They are doing much better now. I would say Toro has fully adapted to having Babushka around. Now they:

- Eat together
- Use same litter tray
- Groom each other
- No hissing when they are around each other
- They walk together
- Play (softly) together
- Babushka chases Toro
- Sleep together
- Etc. 

There are times though when Toro still plays a little rough with Babushka, however not as much. Please note that whenever the play gets rough there is never scratches, blood or fur flying involved. Whenever I see rough play I clap my hands and immediately he knows to stop. It doesn't help that Babushka is a little lightweight and would scream in almost the faintest situations. They are still kittens (around 5 months) so as time goes on it will happen a lot less and they would be more responsive to each other. 

My girlfriend and I are out during the week for work but when we get back everything seems normal. I take comfort that when we are back home I see no scratches, blood, fur on the floor or Babushka not hiding from Toro, that all is well.

Toro is very happy with his new companion and I can see that Babushka is as well because she is always looking for Toro (to stir up mischief). I believe it's just a time thing, same breed and it helps to introduce them young. 

Hope this information has helped. 


Kind regards,
E


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I would love to see a photo of them cuddled up - pretty please :Joyful


----------



## AlexEF (Oct 3, 2015)

I would love to see more photos too!
Thanks for the update, I'm so happy for you all!


----------



## EK87 (Sep 21, 2015)

Thank you both . I have attached a couple of pictures from recent. 


Regards,
E


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Eek how absolutely gorgeous are they!!! Love them, the 2nd photo is amazing. Seriously, you have no problems with these two at all xx


----------



## AlexEF (Oct 3, 2015)

Oh my gosh. Soooooooo cute!! I hope mine become cuddly like this! How long has it been for you since they first met E?


----------



## EK87 (Sep 21, 2015)

Thank you guys . It's been 2 weeks since they've been introduced. Trust me, they will get along. It' just takes a little patience, especially when it looks like there is no hope. 

Keep trying, do a lot scent swapping, put the clothes under their food bowl, when they are ready bring out a toy so they both play under supervision and give them treats near each other. 


E


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I soo love a happy ending!! :Happy


----------



## AlexEF (Oct 3, 2015)

Thanks E.
I'm glad it worked out for you.
It has been 6 days with mine. I don't leave them alone when I go out but I don't feel like I have to watch them constantly, as I can leave them in another room and only intervene if I hear Riley (new kitten) squeal when Milomis being a bit rough.
It has definitely got better!
When mine are playing, they seem to be trying to biting each other's necks and mouths? Hardly no squeals or negative sounds. Should I be worried? Do/did yours do this too?


----------



## EK87 (Sep 21, 2015)

Thanks, Moggie . 

E


----------



## EK87 (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi Alex, 

The rough play is fine and normal! There is still noises like that between my cats (has drastically reduced) and it's unnerving at first but it's just playing.

I recommend you leave them alone for small periods at a time as I found this helped. Otherwise they can feel like they are being punished (if they are always behind a door)! Best time to try this is at night as you are in and can see the worst that can happen.

Take away any catnip laced toys (makes them more fiesty). 

It's the most amazing thing to see them grow to love each other. I am less worried about Toro knowing he has a pal. 


E


----------



## AlexEF (Oct 3, 2015)

Hey!
Just wanted to show you this adorable photo of my kittens! It's been a week and they have been sleeping together 
X


----------



## EK87 (Sep 21, 2015)

That's really adorable!! I am glad to hear things are going well and this is really positive. I feel you don't have to worry any more. It's much easier when they are introduced as kittens .


E


----------



## AlexEF (Oct 3, 2015)

Do you think I could leave them together during the day whilst I'm at work now? I'm usually out for 9 hours but I have been separating them, but when j get home they are pining for each other and run straight towards each other to purr and play!
Just still a bit unsure as sometimes Riley may squeak if Milo is a bit rough, and obviously I wouldn't be there to ensure it stopped if I was to leave them alone.
Thanks


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I think I'd wait a little longer, maybe at the two week mark? x


----------



## EK87 (Sep 21, 2015)

I would wait a little while as well. To be honest though, after realising there were no scratches, blood or fur flying with my kittens with their 'rough' play we took a gamble and let them be one day we went to work. We came back and they were both fine. Babushka was happy and Toro was too. 

I sometimes feel if I always stopped them at the faintest squeal (Babushka is a lightweight) she would never get out of the situation herself (I don't want her to rely on us every time). However, if I ever did see a serious issue I would always step in, but I have never seen this, hence why we left them to be alone together on our first day back to work. Since then, every time we go to work we let them be, and all is fine .


E


----------



## AlexEF (Oct 3, 2015)

Thank you for your advice guys. I have been leaving them alone for a few days now and all is fine. They're usually cuddled up asleep when I get home. It's insane! They are like best buds now, they can't be away from each other!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Such cute pics!  That's such good news they are pals now.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Aw how sweet! I love the photos, thanks for the update xx


----------

